# The Urban Edge Art Event April 5th till the 7th FREE EVENT



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

The Urban Edge Art Event is a great diverse Art Event that is free to the public.
Not only a great diversity of Artworks by Proffesional Artists. Also Crafts, Street Vibes, yummy cupcakes, jerk chicken, childrens face painting. The Urban Edge Art Event is held on BRIXTON HILL at the rear of the tyre garage. The next one is April 5th till 7th all details for the event have been featured in Living South Magazine.  Friday the 5th 6pm till 9.30pm
sat 6th and sun 7th 11am till 7pm. Come and Join the fun chat to the artists enjoy the music and taste the carribean finishing with a sweet yummy   cupcake.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

Photos from the last event can be viewed on   https://www.facebook.com/pages/Urban-Edge-Art-Venue-and-Gallery/112585102226073 or www.hellobrixton.com.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

A great Diversity of Amazing Artists selling Affordable orginal works of Art. Alongside Prints, cards, Crafts. A great Street Vibe and a taste of the Caribbean. Face Painting for children.
Get Involved in painting a canvas.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

Penny Arcade will be having its first exhibition at the event.. This is collage and Oil paints on Canvas.
Also Casino Queens these two are my very favorites of the whimsical games collection


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

The Urban Art Event is on in Brixton Hill next weekend great FREE EVENT FOR ALL amazing Artworks, crafts street vibe and a taste of the carribean sweet yummy cupcakes. with a great freindly vibe. details www.hellobrixton.com


----------



## Maggot (Mar 29, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> The Urban Art Event is on in Brixton Hill next weekend great FREE EVENT FOR ALL amazing Artworks, crafts street vibe and a taste of the carribean sweet yummy cupcakes. with a great freindly vibe. details www.hellobrixton.com


 I can't see the details on that link.  Can you give us more details about where and when?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Linzi Louise, please keep it down to one thread/post per event. 
I've merged these together so the info is all in one place.

Good luck with the event.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

Maggot said:


> I can't see the details on that link. Can you give us more details about where and when?


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-urban-edge-art-event.308261/ this is a better link to view
there is also an event page on FB  https://www.facebook.com/events/449148125134901/ where you can view the diverse artwork.. thank you


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> Hi Linzi Louise, please keep it down to one thread/post per event.
> I've merged these together so the info is all in one place.
> 
> Good luck with the event.


Thank you im sorry didnt understand it at first could not find them so repeated.. thank you for merging


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 29, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> Thank you im sorry didnt understand it at first could not find them so repeated.. thank you for merging


No problem.
Posts with links from relatively new users go into a queue for checking to prevent spamming, so things won't appear on the boards immediately.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

Maggot said:


> I can't see the details on that link. Can you give us more details about where and when?


It is also featured in Living South Magazine


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-urban-edge-art-event.308261/ this is a better link to view
> there is also an event page on FB https://www.facebook.com/events/449148125134901/ where you can view the diverse artwork.. thank you


http://londoncalling.com/events/urban-edge-art-event
This is a great link


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

you can watch the video from this link
http://londoncalling.com/events/urban-edge-art-event


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 29, 2013)

Will it be vibrant?


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

eoin_k said:


> Will it be vibrant?


Yes you can view some of the works on the Urban Edge Event Page on FB
https://www.facebook.com/events/449148125134901/ we have many different Artists with lots of different Artworks..


----------



## Susannah Peel (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm so excited about the event! Marilyn Wisbey and I will be exhibiting some work, and a few pieces from the guests at the Pilion Trust young person's Crash Pad shelter  . My website to view any of my previous work is www.suzyspaniel.com


----------



## timothysutton1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Went along over the weekend. Great atmosphere. Well done to Linzi for doing something positive for Brixton.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2013)

timothysutton1 said:


> Went along over the weekend. Great atmosphere. Well done to Linzi for doing something positive for Brixton.


It's just a shame she wildly over-egged it with the spam here and then went on to slag off the place on Facebook.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think she didn't understand the rules. As you know, I always ask permission before posting anything about our Urban Art event.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2013)

timothysutton1 said:


> I think she didn't understand the rules. As you know, I always ask permission before posting anything about our Urban Art event.


I think the rules were pointed out to her several times but she wouldn't stop!

Anyway, I'm glad the event was a success. We promoted it on BrixtonBuzz.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Fair enough.


----------

